# Any hope for ibs-d improvement?



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

i am coming up one my 1yr anniversery of ibs-d after a bout of food posioning and antibiotics...though there has been improvements, i still have diarrhea every day. it took a very very long time and a lot of patience to accept that this may be my new life. i have made many diet and supplement changes and countless tests that say i am "normal". how can this be??? i am 33 and in the fitness industry and sometimes i feel betrayed by my body...i hope time can heal....i have held onto a strict diet for quiet some time and dinning out with friends is always a challange.....has anybody ever gotten rid of the diarrhea?? i would love one day with out gas & a race to the toilet...so much has changed in my marriage/friendships because of this and at times i feel lost and a lone. i really try to stay positive, but now i don't seem to sleep well and find that i react to stress more than i have in the past. any adivce??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, people have recovered from IBS including IBS-D.Your body did not betray you. You got an infection and fighting off those infections can cause collateral damage (friendly fire) particularly to things like the nervous system that has to be all coordinated perfectly for the GI tract to work right.Even if you do all the right things, eat perfect every day without fail, exercise exactly the right amount, never miss a night's sleep in your life, etc...your body is occasionally going to get assaulted with something that will make every human on the planet sick (like a GI infection). The system is not designed to be impervious and perfect all the time. You can't ask it to never get sick, never get a muscle strain or bone break, etc.1. All the tests are looking specifically for other diseases. Doesn't mean everything in your body is 100% totally perfect, just that none of the things they look for that show other disease are off. There are some differences, actual physical differences, something actually wrong, found in IBSers. Just none of them are fully developed into a test that will say AHA! you have IBS. All we have is AHA! you have another disease tests. If you aren't testing for something you won't find it.2. Generally the time frame for recovery from IBS-D that is post infectious is in the 2-5 year range. You need 6 months of symptoms just to get an IBS diagnosis (although some docs do it sooner) so expecting it to just go away right after that isn't likely, but it does tend to go away.Would you be willing to do any treatment that is not just strict diet or supplements (and have you tried taking calcium carbonate 300-600 mgs at each of three meals?). There are other things to do, but some people do not want to do anything pharmeceutical or anything in the mind-body therapy realm.


----------

